# West bay this morning



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Planning on launching from the causeway around 7am. Anyone interested in joining me this morning?


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

To fish that is. Plan on drifting


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

In Galveston


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Topwater with chrome has been the ticket for early morning reds holding to the grass.It should be a outstanding morning good luck.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------

